# soaps and show



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

These are some horrible pictures. But this is some soap pics wrapped and booth pics


----------



## Becky (Nov 21, 2007)

They look great Shannan. I can see why that lady would want to copy your packaging


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome!!!  GREAT packaging!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 21, 2007)

Well no freakin wonder people thought you were a big business!!  WOW so professional!!  Great Job!!!


----------



## Bret (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks great! So I'm curious... what kind of scent is "Fatal Guilt"? What an eye-catching name!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 21, 2007)

*WOW!*

WOW! Smell, your presentation is tight! Very nice!

@Bret
"Fatal Guilt" is Chocolate Espresso (It's on her site!)


----------



## Bret (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks NEA, I didn't think to look at her site!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks all! Yeah... Alot of people pick up Fatal Guilt because of the name LOL.. 

But I cant sell chocolate soap for nothing in the world... 

It may be discontinued next year.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 21, 2007)

****, that was one heck of a banner! The packaging is awesome too....


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 21, 2007)

Is that you in the green shirt? I have always pictured you with a Farah Fauset type hair-doo :shock: .


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! That's amazing and soo professional looking! Awesome job, Shannan!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Is that you in the green shirt? I have always pictured you with a Farah Fauset type hair-doo :shock: .



NAW THATS MY MOM! 
I HAVE CURLY HAIR! LOL


----------



## Mandy (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow!!! Everything looks great!!!!


----------



## webstorewebsites (Nov 23, 2007)

Shannan-- WOWZERS!! Your look is so professional! You have the most excellent packaging!


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 24, 2007)

Your packaging is really nice.


----------



## pink-north (Nov 26, 2007)

DANG Girl!!!! That looks FABULOUS!!!. I really like the packaging and the Banner. I'm with dragonfly on this one. No wonder people think you're big business. Awesome job. 8)


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Fantastic packaging!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Shannan, I've been too darn busy!!!  I'm sorry I have missed these until now!  Great looking booth, fantastic looking soaps!  I see now why you were floored when I thought you used soap boxes!  Great job, well done Shannan 8)  8)  :!: 

I need to look more, 8)  the end.....

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! They look like works of art! Do you have a bar cut up as samples for each of them?

In a while (after we move) I will start making soap and B&B to sell too. I hope by then I will have packaging that is as original and beautiful as yours (nope, will NOT copy you!   )


----------

